# Solar fan with detachable solar cell for vivarium use..



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

So this came up in another thread...



jpstod said:


> I'd rather see a Solar powered fan system.
> 
> I currently use several solar powered LED lights for night lights.


And I posted this response... (And have added some info/pics)



Dendro Dave said:


> You can actually buy small solar powered personal cooling fans, ebay is a good place to look. For some time I have been toying with the idea of doing this. Some models have a detachable solar cell like this one...
> Black Solar Panel Room Fan sun cell air vent ventilator - eBay (item 380252433321 end time Sep-17-10 21:28:24 PDT)
> 
> That model is the one I've found that looks to be most useful out of the box, without requiring modification and is of an appropriate size. You could mount the panel partially under the lights or the side of the tank, and have it powered by the lights when a timer kicks them on, or mount on a nearby window. In most standard vivarium you only need a low power power fan probably because in an enclosed space the air will just keep swirling around for some time once it is started going.


I thought this idea merited its own thread. I'd had the idea written down in a .txt file for vivarium ideas I have but Jpstod was first I've seen to bring it up in public so credit should go to him 

Can anyone comment on how much money per fan this may save people in the long run assuming it can replace the standard computer fan or models designed for viv/aquarium use?

I found an amazon link with a picture that was protected so I could add to thread. Here we go...


















The fan is only 5.5 sq inches and has a detachable solar cell which should expand the possibilities. Can buy it on ebay or here...
http://www.amazon.com/Solar-Powered-Window-Ventilator-Adjustable/dp/B000SZV8I0


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Ok lets see where we can take this.

Like the fan above I would like to see a smaller fan or a dual fan system with a single panel with a cord so that the panel could be placed away from the tank.


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

So maybe this is a stupid thing to say, but could your UV grow lights for the terrarium of vivarium actually be powering the solar cells of the fan?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

jpstod said:


> Ok lets see where we can take this.
> 
> Like the fan above I would like to see a smaller fan or a dual fan system with a single panel with a cord so that the panel could be placed away from the tank.


Are you saying from scratch? Cuz I'd pretty much just buy the one I posted...other then the dual fans (buy 2?) it seems to be what you are looking for. 

I've got a crappy fan about 8 inches in diameter running on low over a 35gal hex. It is only blowing the air through a 2 inch wide strip of 1/4 inch air-conditioner foam (my ventilation strip) directly beneath the fan and keeping the glass clear. So much of the air is just going around or past the strip, and not directly through but it is still enough and the first 4th of the tank is all water and the back 3 panels are drip walls. So I don't think we need anything very powerful. I'm already getting more airflow and faster evaporation then I really want. I'm planning on replacing the current fan that looks like crap sitting on top of the viv with the solar fan I posted or this since it is cheaper...
Red Sea Max Cooling Fan Kit #40280 - eBay (item 260416525259 end time Sep-16-10 13:01:49 PDT)
Its a crappy pic and the tank is just starting to grow in but here is the one I was talking about...









My guess is this fan would be enough for vivs up to 40gal...depending on the shape, especially if pushing air through mesh instead of a foam like on my tank.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

pygmypiranha said:


> So maybe this is a stupid thing to say, but could your UV grow lights for the terrarium of vivarium actually be powering the solar cells of the fan?


As far as I know yes, in fact they don't even have to be UV bulbs...Most solar panels used in applications like this will run off basically any white light source, there may be others that won't though so I can't say for sure this one will.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'd definitely be interested in a smaller version of these fans for inside my vivs. I have 2" computer vans in my vivs running off an electric power supply. It would be nice not to have all those wires running behind the vivs.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Just came across this 2" solar powered fan while doing a quick search -
http://www.amazon.com/SALE-Solar-Powered-Outdoor-2-Pack/dp/B002TMJR38/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1283882570&sr=8-15

Hmmmmmmmmmmm.....................the inspiration wheels are turning


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

I was thinking about this a few months ago and looked into it. According to Sundance Solar none of the solar panels they had would run a computer fan, unless you wanted to get into the $50+ range. I was thinking more along the lines of $5 a panel. 

Small Encapsulated Hobby Solar Panels

I gave up. I don't think the person I was talking to was understanding what I was looking for. It would be worth a shot to try it out just to see what happens. They said it is not enough amps to run the fan. I tried to explain it does not have to run at full strength. 

I think all the solar panel ratings are at full sun, so our florescent lights may not be enough to get the correct volts and amps. I am not an electrician, so don't take my word for it.


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

I LOVE that ittybitty fan - does the hat come with it?

On a side note - variable speed fans - any such thing? My computer fans are either 'ON' or 'OFF', even tho they're connect to a rheostat -


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great concept, however still too large for your average viv, we need a 2.5 inch one


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Julio said:


> great concept, however still too large for your average viv, we need a 2.5 inch one


Julio,

See the link in my post above.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

gary1218 said:


> Just came across this 2" solar powered fan while doing a quick search -
> Amazon.com: ON SALE: Solar Powered Outdoor Hat Fan (2-Pack) ~ Gaiam: Home & Garden
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmm.....................the inspiration wheels are turning


11$ for a 2 pack! Thats worth getting just to try and modify it to be frog safe and stick to the glass using suction cups. Great find! Much cheaper then my Macgyvered computer fan and power converter. Even if it doesnt run at full speed, it would be perfect for keeping everything circulating.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Julio said:


> great concept, however still too large for your average viv, we need a 2.5 inch one


Probably wouldn't be to hard to take apart and put a different blade assembly on and put the guts into a smaller case. An old comp fan's blades and box may be all you need, epoxy (or something) it onto the shaft of the solar fan after you remove those wider blades


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

GRIMM said:


> 11$ for a 2 pack! Thats worth getting just to try and modify it to be frog safe and stick to the glass using suction cups. Great find! Much cheaper then my Macgyvered computer fan and power converter. Even if it doesnt run at full speed, it would be perfect for keeping everything circulating.


My thought exactly. 

If nobody else comes up with a better 2" fan than that one I'm going to buy a 2 pack and see if I can make it work in a viv.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

gary1218 said:


> My thought exactly.
> 
> If nobody else comes up with a better 2" fan than that one I'm going to buy a 2 pack and see if I can make it work in a viv.


Yeah I think it could be done very easily, and cheap!

I read a few reviews about the fan from that website, and others who sell them for 10$ each...I havent read a single review that says anything negative about the fan/solar panel. Only negatives about the cheap clip that holds it onto the hat!...Not like any of us require those anyways  I also read that they only require a small amount of light to function. Our constant bright lighting fixtures should keep them going no problem.

I bet the solar panel could even be detached from the fan, mounted directly to the bottom of the glass, and the fan could be placed anywhere you like. A quick electrical splice and you're done. I may get 2 tonight


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Its a start..

definitely needs to be altered.
no cord would severely limit it's placement.

the fan does not have to produce a hurricane


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

My 2 pack of fans is on the way. I just couldn't resist checking them out


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

Gentle air circulation was what I was looking for when I mentioned a waterwheel. It never occurred to me that a solar fan would work - how cool is that?! I can diggit ~

What next - a solar waterfall? Maybe.....


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

My fans arrived. Unfortunately they only work in natural sunlight. BUMMER


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

gary1218 said:


> My fans arrived. Unfortunately they only work in natural sunlight. BUMMER


bahhhhhhh


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

gary1218 said:


> My fans arrived. Unfortunately they only work in natural sunlight. BUMMER


Really? ...that blows....Did you try them directly under a nice bright 6500k bulb?


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Dendro Dave said:


> Really? ...that blows....Did you try them directly under a nice bright 6500k bulb?


Yep, about 2" away, and nothing. Soon as I stepped outside they started running.


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

but WAIT! If you hold the fan up to a normal light bulb, it spins like nuts! So, I'm thinking theirs something missing in the cf lights, some type of rays - UVA, UVB? I'm sure it's the one that causes sun burns that's missing.

Now, here's another thought - is there a film that can be applied to put the missing rays back in? I thought I read about it somewhere - I'll have to do some more research -

We're not finished with this one just yet -


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

guppygal said:


> but WAIT! If you hold the fan up to a normal light bulb, it spins like nuts! So, I'm thinking theirs something missing in the cf lights, some type of rays - UVA, UVB? I'm sure it's the one that causes sun burns that's missing.
> 
> Now, here's another thought - is there a film that can be applied to put the missing rays back in? I thought I read about it somewhere - I'll have to do some more research -
> 
> We're not finished with this one just yet -


I quick search yielded this.....
Why solar cell can't produce current when they receive fluorescent light? - Yahoo! Answers

Was best answer I could find fast, Bob G's answer (the last one...seems most plausible)....That cell probably needs light in the infrared range...possibly uv range, but I"m betting infrared...would be interesting to stick it under a UV reptile bulb though if you've got one.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

guppygal said:


> but WAIT! If you hold the fan up to a normal light bulb, it spins like nuts! So, I'm thinking theirs something missing in the cf lights, some type of rays - UVA, UVB? I'm sure it's the one that causes sun burns that's missing.


Hmmmmm, that's interesting. I did put it up to a "normal" light bulb and it did start spinning. Maybe I won't return them just yet


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

This is still bugging me, so I mentioned it to some folks here at work. My boss actually found out how it might work - has anyone tried it with a blacklight yet? Here's the link he found:
Why does natural light work better with solar panels than florescent light?

I have a blacklight at home, so I'll give it a shot this evening.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

i just wanna say that dendroboard is awesome


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

guppygal said:


> I LOVE that ittybitty fan - does the hat come with it?
> 
> On a side note - variable speed fans - any such thing? My computer fans are either 'ON' or 'OFF', even tho they're connect to a rheostat -


Yes there is such a thing  Newegg.com - Antec 761345-75093-6 92mm Case Fan

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ption=&Ntk=&CFG=&SpeTabStoreType=&srchInDesc=


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

I found a light bulb that make the solar fan work, totally by accident. I decided to place an adjustable lamp over my imitator tank and I'm using a Sylvania micro-mini CFL Instant-on daylight bulb, 6500k. It's really bright and barely warm to the touch. I thought I'd give it a try and put the little fan we've been playing with right up next to the bulb, and it WORKED! The fan whirled very fast while next to the bulb, but slowed down quite a bit when it was moved 5 or 6 inches.

If I wanted to pursue a gentle breeze in my vivarium, I would need to find a way to lengthen those tiny wires and secure the solar panel the desired distance from the bulb. I'll need to place the fan where my imis won't get caught up in it, or place it in an enclosure.

We're back to a do-able solar-powered fan using a very nice light bulb for our vivs.

thoughts?

kristi


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

Here is something which may be useful...

Check out how to make a solar cell phone charger videos at Break.com

I don't know if it could power a computer fan or not.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

guppygal said:


> I'm using a Sylvania micro-mini CFL Instant-on daylight bulb, 6500k. kristi


I wonder if the key maybe be in using a DAYlight bulb. I'll have to check out Home Depot next time I'm there to see what else they have in 4' light bulbs.


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

I picked 'em up at Lowes, but I'm sure Home Depot would have them. I think I paid just under $10 for 2. They screw into a regular light bulb socket, but they sure can light up a tank. I like the part where they don't get hot and they're supposed to last about 11 yrs-

kristi


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

guppygal said:


> I picked 'em up at Lowes, but I'm sure Home Depot would have them. I think I paid just under $10 for 2. They screw into a regular light bulb socket, but they sure can light up a tank. I like the part where they don't get hot and they're supposed to last about 11 yrs-
> 
> kristi


I have 4' T8 light fixtures on my 2 racks of tanks. I don't think I'm interested in switching them all over to different fixtures, just different light bulbs.


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

I agree on that point. I have the original CFs from AHS in a couple of my tanks, but I also have a normal light bulb socket. I used to keep a blacklight in it. I placed the new CF bulb in there instead and I was surprised how much brighter it was.

Hmmm, maybe it's time to dust them big bulbs off.....


----------

